# Hiking boot recommendations?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am in need of a decent hiking boot that is low to mid height for ankle support. 

I don't need high boots as I already have a couple pairs for hunting. But I am planning on a couple backpacking trips next season with the scouts as well as some buddies and need to find a new pair soon so that I can start breaking them in. 

Any suggestions are appreciated!

Ps: budget will prob be $200 or less.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Bax, in that price range if they really for hiking and not so much hunting I would strongly consider the Kenetrek Bridger Ridge High. I think they are running about $170 at Sportsman's. I love the Kenetreks.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not really sure what counts as a low boot and what counts as a high boot, but I love my Danner High Ground boots. There are several different options for insulation, color, etc.

Link:http://www.amazon.com/Danner-High-Ground-Realtree-Hiking/dp/B00BFDLEB0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1448518710&sr=8-2&keywords=danner+high+ground

I think they ask $150-$170 a pair at places like Sportsman's Warehouse or Cabelas, but you can find some better online deals if you shop around. I'm not quite sure how they set prices on amazon, but you can find some good deals there on certain sizes.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Salomon should have some boots that fit your needs. Look at the Quest 4D's.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Quest 4d is the way to go. 
I got a pair for 115 at cabelas on sale.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Plus one with twall and mtnrunner--Salomon Quest 4D.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions fellas!

I've needed a pair for a while and have mostly hiked in sneakers. They work fine but ankle support would be helpful for sure.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Look no further:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/alico-summit-backpacking-hiking-boots-for-men~p~61270/?filterString=mens-hiking-boots~d~360%2F&colorFamily=05

I own two pairs, I like them so much. They are a little heavy, but you'll never wear them out. If you somehow do wear them out, they are completely resoleable.


----------



## Daisyhardy05 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey friend, I can suggest you "High End, all leather" Scarpa boots are very high quality and perform better than any other footwear.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well... I ended up being given some Adidas AX2 (Camo) hiker / trail shoes for Christmas. So I guess I will end up giving them a try this coming season.

They seem pretty comfortable, so now we gotta see if they are durable or not.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 5, 2016)

Also have a look at Vasque St. Elias GTX http://m.outdoorgearlab.com/Hiking-Boots-Reviews/Vasque-St-Elias-GTX


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Bax* said:


> I am in need of a decent hiking boot that is low to mid height for ankle support.
> 
> I don't need high boots as I already have a couple pairs for hunting. But I am planning on a couple backpacking trips next season with the scouts as well as some buddies and need to find a new pair soon so that I can start breaking them in.
> 
> ...


I would go to REI and try out everything they have.

Some of their stores also have this little mound that you can walk up and down to see how the boots feel on inclines.

I bought a pair of Lowa's and I have been happy with them ever since.

They are not high tops so I also wear snake gaiters with them as well.

https://www.lowaboots.com/

http://www.cabelas.com/category/Mens-Snake-Protection-Clothing/103951980.uts?WT.srch=1&WT.tsrc=PPC&rid=20&WT.mc_id=GOOGLE%7cmeh_snakeproof+clothing_CBK%7cUSA&WT.z_mc_id1=43700006480437205&gclid=CN_loOfaxs8CFQ0yaQodkXYEAA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Karl said:


> I would go to REI and try out everything they have.
> 
> Some of their stores also have this little mound that you can walk up and down to see how the boots feel on inclines.
> 
> ...


You guys do realize this thread is nearly a year old, right? Of course your information is good, just probably no longer applicable to the OP. Hopefully it helps someone else along the way.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

twall13 said:


> You guys do realize this thread is nearly a year old, right? Of course your information is good, just probably no longer applicable to the OP. Hopefully it helps someone else along the way.


Resurrected threads are tricky about that.

I wonder how Bax liked his Adidas?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Danner Pronghorn.


----------

